# Help with control panel



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi.
Have just taken delivery of my 2008 Starblazer. Delighted with van and think, at last one I can keep for more than a year.
With this in mind I have two 120W solar panels to install and I am wondering if I can connect them through my touchscreen control panel, or should I use a separate controller.
Thank you for your help and look out for the MAN motorhome advert


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Had a 2008 starspirit this had wires to the roof area around where the status Ariel was to connect solar worth a check if yours has


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks
I will have a look if it ever stops raining


----------

